# Canadian office out of town this weekend



## HellHound (Jun 30, 2005)

As of tomorrow, noon, the Canadian ENP office will be closed as Dextra and I will be en route to and from Origins in Columbus, Ohio.

We will be back in the offices starting on Monday afternoon.

Thank you,

M Jason Parent
E.N. Publishing


----------

